# What fixings for garage wall



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm looking to mount some storage tidies and a 2 bike rack in the garage, but what fixings can I use on the rear wall? 

I've used anchor nuts on a plasterboard wall in the house but they are too big for motorhome use. Are there any thin wall fixings on the market?

Not really sure what the Carthago rear wall is made from but in the living area it is thin sheet aluminium, perhaps the rear wall is the same.

Richard


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Rawlplugs do a specific metal fixing for caravans. I've seen them in Homebase amongst others.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

These come in all sizes and allow multiple fixing points to spread any loads, then just use clips as required

tony

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=p...=17wRWbOvEeSdgAbywa7wDA#imgrc=DKGIOk2FivFC7M:


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I had this issue when I wanted to mount something on the rear wall of my Rollerteam garage as I was concerned that a) the wall wouldn't be strong enough, and b) the fixings I could find wouldn't be adequate. I even had Rollerteam/Trigano supply a schematic of the rear wall to show where the structural points were - the problem was the dimensions were missing! 

anyway, I cured it by simply gluing some wooden struts to the rear wall using Sikaflex - I think I used 512 which is recommended for motorhome use, although I suspect other non-drying adhesives would do.

I then happily screwed into the timber to achieve the result I wanted. the timbers have been in place for over 4 years and have been carrying loads and haven't shifted. when I come to sell the m/h, I hope to get the struts off without damage as the glue hasn't cured hard. we shall see!!


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

I did the same as fatbuddha in our Carthago garage. I bonded 2 lengths of 75mm X 30mm timber to the rear wall with Sixaflex 252, then lined the whole rear wall with lining carpet. I then screwed some stainless eye plates to the wood. I have the spare wheel and chairs strapped to these and had no problems. For the bikes I fitted a Fiamma sliding bike rack screwed through the chequer plate floor.
Colin


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

As long as you use some vertical bearers to transmit the majority of the loading (all dependent on what weight you are looking at) to the floor area glue a batten onto the wall to provide horizontal stability should prove more than adequate. 

When I had a MH I knocked up a timber frame to take a number of Sainsbury (like :wink2 crates so I could slide them out independently. The framework was secured to the front wall of the garage so I only needed some small retainers to keep thrm in place. Dead useful they were too!

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

As Andy says, on the Laika garage I cut some bearers out of 6 x 1'' timber, floor to ceiling, drilled and countersunk the timber, got 1 1/4'' screws, blathered the back in Stixall clear sealant and screwed to the back wall, the screws were only to allow the Stixall to cure, but it gave the wall immense strength to hand anything I wanted on, the Honda genny didn't budge.


----------

